# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  بي روح بودن اين بخش

## behnet

سلام
چقدر اين بخش بي روحه
من از طرفداراي xml هستم و گفتم بيام اين بخش ببينم چي داره...

بابا حقيقتا خيلي بي روحه

از مديريت بخش و دوستان خواهشمندم اقدامات لازم رو انجام بدن تا بيشتر بتونيم از اين بخش استفاده كنيم مثل بخش  asp.net كه به خاطر مقاله هايي كه توسط مديران و اعضا انداخته ميشه خيلي پر رونقه

اينجا اومدم بد تر زده شدم

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز

ما کاربران هستیم که به تاپیک ها روح می دهیم,من خودم به اکثر تاپیک های در زمینه فعالیت خودم سر میزنم و سوال ها رو جواب میدم ,در مورد xml  هم مقالات زیادی دارم در اسرع وقت شروع میکنم.

 :چشمک:

----------

